# Contour Video of our Ride



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I fully admit to being a total geek when it comes to electronic gadgets. I bought a Contour Roam helmet camera and took a lot of ribbing from hubby and cousin's hubby, Randy. They were just howling with laughter - Barry almost fell off of Sarge and Randy almost split a gut. Oh well, I don't care. It takes terrific video's. This is a few minutes of our ride this past weekend. The video showed up in preview but not when I posted it so I am just putting a link.

http://contour.com/stories/ebenezer-navigating-to-the-waterfall


----------



## seeing spots (Dec 14, 2011)

Great Ride! Felt like I was right there enjoying the ride with you. Really like your helmet cam. Hope to see more rides.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oooh, helmet cam, how fun! Look forward to seeing more footage.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a terrific little camera!!! And it is TINY. Easy to use...and on and off switch and that is it as far as recording. Way way way better than my Flip camera because it does attach to the helmet so it is hands free. Woot!!! Love it!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

How cool is that??
QOS, if you don't mind me asking, what would one expect to pay for a helmet cam, and where would you get it? 
Thanks!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I got it from Amazon for $89 then had to buy a 32GB sim card from Amazon for $32. They were running a special on them before Christmas. I just checked Amazon and they are way more than that right now but keep checking Amazon for a deal. 

I love it!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a neat gadget!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Super cool!! Want one!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cool! I was just browsing the web on info about them. Come spring, I just might buy one. That is so cool!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I was just checking out those cams on the Contour website and daddy like.

Definitely on my shopping list for spring.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool, DH has a Go Pro,but I'm not so good at using "gadgets".


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

That's very cool!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a super easy gadget to use. It has one button - you slide it forward and you are recording. Slide it back to stop. That is it. No buttons to accidentally push.

I had to fiddle with it a little bit on the sound. I am still trying to figure out editing, etc. but I am getting there. It is pretty darn sturdy too...can take dropping in water, mud, etc. I like things that are tough. Let's face it - horse back riding can be tough on "stuff"!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks QOS,
That was AWESOME!
Looking into them now, I really want to get one heading to our falls! I wonder if they do good for ATV's and hiking too!?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Flygap - seems to me from the video's posted it is mostly skiiers, bikers, motorcyclists, sky divers, etc. that are using them. Horseback riders, not so much....probably because of the total geek factor on horseback...LOL I but like being able to "watch my ride" again. Now I just have to talk someone else into wearing it and filming me riding. hahahaha my riding buddy may be able to be talked into that one!!! I think the camera will slide on to film in front or back...hummmmm that has me thinking.....which is dangerous!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So not geek, I love it!
Yeah, but I don't know if I want someone videoing my rear end!! LOL!
So cool!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah. me either. It would take up the entire wide angle and that is so not what I want to see.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Ooooo Cheap and awesome! What a great deal.


----------

